# High Country Ultra Force



## HC624 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello All
I hope everyone is having a fruitful and prosperous bowhunting season.

I need some info, and hopefully someone can help me out. I have a 60-70 pound High Country Ultra Force bow that needs a new string. The info on the sticker on the inside of the lower limb has long ago rubbed off, and I'm unable to decipher the string length. High Country has been unable to help me, as they sent me a string a few years ago, and the bow poundage dropped to 50-60 pounds when I installed it. BTW...the string harness number is 0136846.

I'd really like to use this bow in the 60-70 pound range again, and I'm wondering if anyone has one of these bows and can help me out with some info. Many thanks in advance.:teeth:


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*ultra force*

Is this the solo cam version or the 2 cam? Does it have 14" or 16" limbs? If it is a solo cam which cam does it have? Sorry for all of the questions but they made it several different ways.


----------



## HC624 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hi Mr String
Thanks for responding. The bow has 2 cams, and the limbs are 16 inches.


----------



## mr.string (Jul 15, 2006)

*ultra force*

With the dead stop hatchet cams the string is 56" and the split bus are 39 1/4".


----------



## HC624 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank You a whole bunch!:teeth:


----------

